# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Helpful macros/VBA you always use?

## leaning

Hello!

Through this forum's work, I have assembled the macros/VBA onto a floating toolbar that I seem to always use when I am working with a workbook.

I want to make sure that it is complete, and there isn't VBA that a) everyone else uses that b) I never use or knew about that c) could help me. 

When you work with workbooks, is there VBA in your collection that you would share that you always seem to use and I have missed? (I know that there is alot of VBA out there; I am mainly concerned about the ones that can be used to error-check workbooks before they go out to many users.)

Thanks!

VR/Lost

----------


## shg

See http://www.excelforum.com/tips-and-t...sonal-xls.html

----------


## leaning

shg,

Exactly what I was looking for!  And 3 pages worth!

Thanks!

VR/Lost

----------


## leaning

Added two from ChemistB's collection. Sweet!

(My macrobar is growing to a macroblock.  :Smilie:   )

Thanks everyone!

VR/Lost

----------


## royUK

Here's a trick to quickly hide or unhide sheets based on the Tab Colour




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


I use it when developing a workbook with sheets I need out of the way

----------


## abousetta

Hi Leaning,

Thanks for sharing this with the forum. It is really appreciated. One issue I have faced when trying out the different options that some of them require that the workbook be unprotected first, but it is password protected. Could you please post a new workbook without the password protection so that we can try out all the functions you have collected.

Thanks and great job.

abousetta

----------


## leaning

abousetta,

What workbook are you testing it on?

It is made to use with ANY workbook (any you have, download, etc.)

Of course, if the the workbook you have is protected and you don't know the unprotect password, it is not a workbook "cracker". There are other programs for that.

HTH!

VR/Lost

----------


## shg

abousetta is asking that you provide the password to your workbook.

Please don't post links to anything that bypasses any security measure.

----------


## leaning

abousetta,

Sorry about that. I didn't realize it had its workbook protected.

(I run the macros on other workbooks, not on itself. When I did, I saw what you were saying.)

Here is an unprotected version.

shg: Post fixed. 

Thanks!

VR/Lost

----------


## Blake 7

Hi Roy - Hope that you are well.

Edit !!! ahhh its tab colour red not cell colour! then i hit runmacro!!  sorry!

To try this out i copied the code below. opened a workbook > developer > visual basic > insert module > i filled a cell red. Nothing happed! could you pls let me know what i'm doing wrong?

Thanks




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Blake 7

wow leaning great post. Fantastic. Could someone pls explain how do i use that tool in conjuncion with other workbooks? ie, how do i copy that floating bar of neat tricks into another workbook?

Cheers

----------


## royUK

You could save the workbook as an addin

----------


## Blake 7

Thanks Roy - will have a go at that.

@Pike - i forgive you!

----------


## leaning

Blake7,

You can either run your VBA within YourWorkbook, have a separate Addin (another workbook( that you use with YourWorkBook, or you can do what I did and have a toolbar that floats over YourWorkBook but never becomes a part of it (like what happens with an add-in).

So, to use this, open YourWorkBook, and then open the XL Checker. When you run the XL Checker macros, a msgbox pops up letting you know which workbook it is looking at.

AFA the codes themselves, just open VBA and cut-and-paste the ones you want into a module in YourWorkBook. 

HTH!


VR/Lost

----------


## Blake 7

top bloke - cheers

----------


## leaning

Hello!

For anyone who finds this thread, I am posting v1.3 of the XL Checker. I added shg's CheckSpelling code which formats misspelled words in bold and red. I added a line to bring up the standard Excel spellchecker to fix any spell errors first and then once that is done, shg's code red/bolds those that are left.

I like these "run on another workbook and look for errors" type of VBA, so if you know of any good ones, let me know and I (or whoever else wants to) can add it to this XL Checker tool.

Thanks, shg! Good stuff!

VR/Lost

----------


## Blake 7

Fantastic thanks for sharing

----------

